# Newbies posting on Ninjutsu, Please Read



## Bob Hubbard

*Newbies posting on Ninjutsu, Please Read *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi, and welcome to MT! In order to cause as little confusion and to keep some of you from being mistaken as a troll, may I make a few suggestions?

1) Read thru as much of the Ninjustu posts as you can, BEFORE asking your question. The answer may already be there, then you can ask to clarify any fine points.

2) Don't be afraid to ask questions. We won't laugh (well, not too hard anyways). There are quite a few knowledgeable people here that will be more than happy to answer any questions.

3) No politics, please. I personally don't care if you train in the Bujinkan, Genbukan, Jinenkan or any other X-Kan, Ninjukai or whatever. Do you want to seriously discuss Ninjutsu? That's what I care about. Also, please don't slag off on someone because they are a member of a different organization than you. It's just possible that you can learn something from them.

4) You may not agree with what I or anyone else says about Ninjutsu. That's cool. I never said you had to. But, present your counter in a civilized manner. We will all enjoy this section more if we're not flaming each other.

5) Video games, fiction books, movies are not Ninjutsu. If you come off sounding as if you just walked out of one, don't be surprised when no one takes you seriously.

6) Don't post a link to the Real Ultimate Power website saying how cool it is. The novelty value of that site wears off pretty quickly!

7) I don't have all the answers nor is my word final. I've learned a lot from other members posting here. Here's a hint though, don't believe everything you read here. Take the time to do research outside of MT to get your answers clarified. The answers are out there. If you know where to look.

8) For the sake of this site, Ninjutsu is spelled "Ninjutsu". Arguing about how it's spelled with an "i" will only get you flamed. It's not.

9) Please read the Ninja Forum FAQ: before posting.

10) Ninjutsu is considered a traditional Japanese art here. As such, for us to consider it real ninjutsu, it must trace back to a verifiable or otherwise accepted legitimate Japanese source. Ashida Kim, HaHa Lung, Frank Dux, Rick Tew and Robert Bussey are not considered legitimate sources for authentic ninjutsu here. Neither are any of the "Soooper Sekeret" ninja clans who don't like to see their names in print, or that guy StormShadow from GI Joe.

11) Teaching yourself how to be a ninja by watching videos, reading books, and hitting things in your back yard doesn't go over well here. Continuously claiming to be a real ninja master because you have the cool pajamas's and beat up a tree, will only get you laughed at, disrupt discussions and interupt our staff's morning tea. Please don't interupt our morning tea, it makes us cranky.


*Looking for a Ninjutusu Dojo is your area?*

*Bujinkan:*
Bujinkan Martial Arts, Ninjutsu, Ninja, Ninjitsu, Ninpo, GrandMaster Masaaki Hatsumi - Warrior Information Network (WIN)
*Genbukan:*
http://www.genbukan.org/
*Jinenkan:*
Jinenkan Honbu Dojo

Originally posted on MartialArtsPlanet.com by Kurohana
Used here and reworded by permission.

*3 additional sources we recommend for ninjutsu discussion and information:*
http://martialartsplanet.com
Log into Facebook | Facebook
E-Budo.com - Home

3-18-2009: Added 8-11


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Updated


----------



## Kan Ryu

Hey Bob.
I noticed the Jinenkan link was old and broken.
Here is the correct one: Jinenkan Honbu Dojo
Best regards,
Asher.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Updated.


----------



## Kan Ryu

Arigatou gozaimasu!


----------

